# The right machine for alpine snow removal



## RavensNest (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi guys, working on retirement land at over 10,000' in Colorado. I find choosing the right machine to remove snow tortuous. When I had a construction business I could try different machines, and if one was better buy another down the road. Not so much when its just one for a residential property. Can't afford to get stuck with the wrong equipment or headache like John Deer. Given the 350-500" of snow a year, a snow blower is obviously required once winter gets under way and it starts piling up. Skid Steer seems to be the way to go with 90-100hp and the biggest blower I can use. Of course a great cab and high flow is important. But CTL vs wheeled skid steer is my biggest debate. I will have at least 850' of dirt road to plow. Could be thousands if others build. It also has some VERY steep sections. So I have been leaning CTL with winter tracks. I see a lot of "wheeled is better", but mostly that seems to be due to use on pavement, of which I will have none. I have to imagine in deep stuff, off-road, up steep hills CTL will be better? Then theres brand...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Maybe a used snow groomer - Pisten Bully or some other brand. Would handle deep snow and grades. Then have a pick up and plow for fine tuning what the groomer plowed

here's one in CO

https://www.equipmenttrader.com/Farming-Equipment/listing/2012-Prinoth-BR350+Snowcat-5007342167


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If you're set on a skid go tracks because of the steep grades. I've been on some steep grades that make your butt pucker but couldn't imagine not being able to see the bottom if you did fall. What kind of grade are we talking about?


----------



## RavensNest (Sep 29, 2019)

Maybe 12%-15% at worse. Not butt pucker, could not drive that in winter. But steep enough.


----------



## redfeathercat (Apr 19, 2015)

I use a Cat 420D IT. I live at 9,000 in Colorado. Good friend of mine uses a Kabota with an angle blade on it. Both work very well. Each machine has the taller skinnier tires on them with chains on the front only. I make money with my Cat all year long. It doesn't sit unless it is getting maintained.


----------



## RavensNest (Sep 29, 2019)

I really need a snow blower for those monster snows, and build up in the trees. Plowing when nothing melts at all for months on end, and Also I think a backhoe is less maneuverable. Really concerned about maneuverability.


----------



## redfeathercat (Apr 19, 2015)

I hear ya. I was more concerned about the weight, 18,000 pounds. It does pretty good. I have to drive it right. I trust it in the biggest storms we get with my life. I plow a lot of driveways up here in the mountains. The machine isn't really much longer than my plow trucks. It gets around pretty good on the narrow roads we have and it doesn't get me stranded or stuck in the snow. I rescue people with it, very remote area I live in. Caterpillar does make snow blower attachments for these. Anyways just a thought. Good luck on your search.


----------



## RavensNest (Sep 29, 2019)

Weight is an issue as well, as I cannot tow it to get serviced 50 miles away.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Not advocating for or against this particular machine, but something like this unimog might be the ticket. 4x4 with lockers. Chains up the wheels, and you should be as good as you are ever going to get with traction.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/northern-wisconsin-1985-mercedes-unimog-with-snowblower.178118/

As pointed out in the thread, it doesn't have a Cummins, but I'd take a Mercedes diesel without hesitation. No pictures of the chassis engine, but the blower is a turbo V-8.

If you are going to get a snowblower, something powered by a separate 200-300 hp engine will outperform a skidsteer, even a high flow skidsteer, by an order of magnitude or so.

Out where you are, from what I can tell from the web, there is decent unimog support. And you don't need to tow it to get it serviced, as unimogs are road legal.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

We used new holland skid steers with Schultze blowers in Vale, Aspen and Tamarack Ski resort areas all of which have those horribly designed roads and areas with no snow storage to speak of.
But I cant for the life of me recall what those elevations were but 10,000 ASL sounds really high... I dont think we were quite that high on any of them, but that probably doesnt make a difference.

We found using the tracked machines we did not have enough traction for packed snow and ice, even when we studded the tracked.
Wheeled and chains is what we used.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Not advocating for or against this particular machine, but something like this unimog might be the ticket. 4x4 with lockers. Chains up the wheels, and you should be as good as you are ever going to get with traction.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/northern-wisconsin-1985-mercedes-unimog-with-snowblower.178118/
> 
> ...


You beat me to it.....


----------



## rodbuilder1947 (Dec 11, 2019)

RavensNest said:


> Hi guys, working on retirement land at over 10,000' in Colorado. I find choosing the right machine to remove snow tortuous. When I had a construction business I could try different machines, and if one was better buy another down the road. Not so much when its just one for a residential property. Can't afford to get stuck with the wrong equipment or headache like John Deer. Given the 350-500" of snow a year, a snow blower is obviously required once winter gets under way and it starts piling up. Skid Steer seems to be the way to go with 90-100hp and the biggest blower I can use. Of course a great cab and high flow is important. But CTL vs wheeled skid steer is my biggest debate. I will have at least 850' of dirt road to plow. Could be thousands if others build. It also has some VERY steep sections. So I have been leaning CTL with winter tracks. I see a lot of "wheeled is better", but mostly that seems to be due to use on pavement, of which I will have none. I have to imagine in deep stuff, off-road, up steep hills CTL will be better? Then theres brand...


Buy a Holder!! They make them with plows or blowers and they are beasts.

Look on Machinery Trader.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rodbuilder1947 said:


> Buy a Holder!! They make them with plows or blowers and they are beasts.
> 
> Look on Machinery Trader.


You can buy the Mog and a good used 1t pickup to put a V plow on when the MOG isn't needed for lighter snows close to the same cost as a good used Holder and not have to deal with the maintenance and lack of dealer support in Colo.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Not advocating for or against this particular machine, but something like this unimog might be the ticket. 4x4 with lockers. Chains up the wheels, and you should be as good as you are ever going to get with traction.
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/northern-wisconsin-1985-mercedes-unimog-with-snowblower.178118/
> 
> ...


They are awesome machines, not a lot of cab room. One of the first things I got to drive for the contractor I worked for as a kid...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> They are awesome machines, not a lot of cab room. One of the first things I got to drive for the contractor I worked for as a kid...
> 
> View attachment 198700


Did it have 100% traction?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

101%...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> 101%...


Sweet....


----------



## hairycowdude (Nov 23, 2019)

Good morning, not sure if you have already made a choice, Im at 9000ft and plow residential neighborhoods. I run Bobcat S300, 8ft blade, have a blower and snow bucket for cleanups and making storage space. Tracked machines are no good in the winter on any incline, get yourself a good set of siped snow tires and you will be set


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rodbuilder1947 said:


> Buy a Holder!! They make them with plows or blowers and they are beasts.
> 
> Look on Machinery Trader.


@UpNorthMowing ????

Any input on this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some info regarding Holders:

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/us...ng-residential-driveways.177032/#post-2386325


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @UpNorthMowing ????
> 
> Any input on this?





rodbuilder1947 said:


> Buy a Holder!! They make them with plows or blowers and they are beasts.
> 
> Look on Machinery Trader.


The link that @Mark Oomkes has some of my experiences with holder tractors.

Holder tractors can be fantastic units when they are working, but can be very expensive to operate.

Holder does not make their own attachments, Metec is the main manufacture for most snow related implements. That being said Metal pless can make blades for holder tractors, Down Easter can also make galvanized drop spreaders as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UpNorthMowing said:


> The link that @Mark Oomkes has some of my experiences with holder tractors.
> 
> Holder tractors can be fantastic units when they are working, but can be very expensive to operate.
> 
> Holder does not make their own attachments, Metec is the main manufacture for most snow related implements. That being said Metal pless can make blades for holder tractors, Down Easter can also make galvanized drop spreaders as well.


Kind of a subpar reply...did you type this up in 20 seconds?


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of a subpar reply...did you type this up in 20 seconds?


shhhhhhhh.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of a subpar reply...did you type this up in 20 seconds?


In between sandwiches.


----------



## UpNorthMowing (Dec 30, 2017)

I think you are confusing me with another guy from Ontario :laughing:


----------

